# Opinions on spray in Bed Liners



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

I was wanting to get the bed of my truck sprayed and had done a search and found that alot of people talk up LineX but apparently they no longer do business in Houston. I drove in this morning and am planning to take the truck down to get it spray with Xtreme Liners. Do anybody here have an opinion on this brand? or a suggestion for a better option.


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

There's one on 2351 in Friendswood. I plan on taking my truck there in the next month or so.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Rig'd UP said:


> There's one on 2351 in Friendswood. I plan on taking my truck there in the next month or so.


LineX of Friendswood....talk to Jamie....highly recommended


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pasadena Truck & Trailer, did mine last week $375
http://www.pasadenatrailer.com/


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, I did it. I went with Xtreme liners of Pearland. Very nice job. $425.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*I think you will like it.*

I had everyone telling me not to get anything but Rhino. I went with Extreme instead. Love it. Spilled some gasoline on it this weekend and it did not leave a trace. Just in case anyone else is considering having it done; I had mine done on Hwy. 6 in Rosenberg. (36 & 59) Fidencio Ruiz, Jr. was the guy's name. - 832-595-1050 He did an excellent job and he only kept my truck a few hours. - Craig


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Gulf Coast Line-x, SantaFe off of 1764 does great work


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've had Line-X, Tuff, and Rhino. All were fine and have their advantages, but I like Line-X the best overall.

Rhino is too abrasive and if you put anything you don't want scratched in the bed and it shifts, there can be a problem. Tuff is like rubber. It won't damage anything and has good grip to keep things from sliding, but is subject to being gouged by something heavy with sharp edges. Line X is a good compromise. It's tough like Rhino, but without the abrasiveness. It doesn't have quite the grip of Tuff, but it is fine. I usually tie down anything that would be subject to shifting.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Believe it or not, I used Ron Carter Truck Accessories. $350 + tax. That included going over the rails. They use a comparable product to the line-x. I originally drove to the extreme bedliner dealer on F.M 2351, and found out the Line-X shop (which used to be there) had gone out of business, and these guys had just took over. I hear they do a good job, but was a little hesitant given they had just started up. Their price was $400 for the extreme brand, which is just another comparable brand to Line-x.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

*Bed Liners*

Looking for a spray on bed liner shop in West Houston, anybody know a good one?


----------



## winmck (Sep 27, 2006)

I had mine done last week in Rosenberg at the Xtreme place on 36. They did an awesome job. It's too purty to put anything in the back of my truck.  

$325 over the rails. I think I got a brother-in-law discount because I know his b-i-L.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Bull Fish said:


> Gulf Coast Line-x, SantaFe off of 1764 does great work


Mark doesn't shoot Line-X anymore. Xtreme Liner is a similar product to Line-X and will hold up just as well.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I sprayed Maxliner on mine and a few boats holds up good for a do it your self thing My Line-X came off.


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

I had decided to go with X-treme Liners of Pearland. They did an excellent job. This is a picture taken on Labor Day weekend. Ignore the doves. It was opening day.


----------

